# Absolutely irreplaceable tools in your tool bag??



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

So I find myself missing tools after several years of working as a project manager. This sucks!! I've had guys "borrow" tools from me, and they all grow little feet it seems. I've got my channel locks, my seat wrenches, tubing cutters, nipple extractors, levels, the basics. What I'm looking for are those tools that make your life easier, and that would make MY life easier!

I've bought a hackzall, one of those Ridgid faucet & sink installation tools, a few other minor tools. What else should I look for? Links to where I can purchase them would help too 

Thanks!!


----------



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

I'll start it off with a right angle pipe wrench,also known as a McManus wrench

awesome tool for many applications/trap and arm removal under sinks,water meter turn off,blind plug removal requires adapters ....more adapters, more $$$

1st picture is the deluxe set...
2nd picture is the basic set



http://www.perfectoproducts.net/index.php?page=right-angle-pipe-wrench


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

HOMER said:


> I'll start it off with a right angle pipe wrench,also known as a McManus wrench
> 
> awesome tool for many applications/trap and arm removal under sinks,water meter turn off,blind plug removal requires adapters ....more adapters, more $$$
> 
> ...


The set is a life saver, I didn't get the right angle wrench but I wish I did. Perfecto has lots of cool stuff real nice nut buster for the old faucet nuts.


----------



## The real E.P. (Aug 9, 2011)

1/2 and 5/8 stubby gear wrenches for closet bolt and supply lines, 12 in 1 Lenox screwdriver, milwaukee right angle drill bit adapter...... List goes on


----------

